# Professional bodies for CSV



## Afya (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi all, new member here... currently in the process of compiling the documents I need to apply for a Critical Skills Visa at VFS in London. My critical skill is Animal Scientist. I have already got my undergrad and postgrad degrees assessed by SAQA and am currently waiting for them to assess my A-levels (long story regarding why the need for two applications). I'm in need of some advice for the professional body stage as well as dealing with VFS directly...

1. Is it really necessary to get the Critical Skills Letter from the PB as well as registering with the PB? I have read conflicting advice on whether this is being enforced, and it costs twice as much and adds 2 months to the wait time if I need to apply for the letter. Is the embassy in London enforcing that requirement currently? Will VFS accept the application without it?

2. Do I need to wait for the registration with the PB to be approved (up to 6 months with SACNASP!!!), or is it sufficient to prove you have APPLIED for registration, as the wording of the directive suggests?

3. The embassy still owes me £600 repatriation refund / security deposit from my current visa, which is about to expire. I understand that they will hold onto my passport while considering whether to refund it, which could be problematic. Would you advise me to apply for the repatriation refund now, or do it together with my work permit application? Has anyone recently succeeded in getting their security deposit back? Did you make the application through VFS or direct to the embassy?

Thanks very much in advance for any help.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

For points 1 & 2:

You need to show written proof of registration and critical skills. A print out of the letter from the PB is all you need, as per the directive. The SAHC in London granted my CSV on this basis back in September yet I still haven't received the certificate from the PB.


----------



## Afya (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. It sounds like different PBs handle this differently. My PB (SACNASP) has the following page about the CSV process:
sacnasp.org.za/new-submissions/critical-skills-visa.html

It suggests that I need two pieces of paper from them: proof of application (R1150 + R1720) and the Critical Skills Letter (an additional R2980 and 2 month wait). But they WOULD say that, because they earn money from it. Is the second piece of paper definitely unnecessary? Do I understand correctly that your CSV was granted without it? Or did your PB provide proof of your qualifications in writing together with your proof of application?

Thanks again.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Just the written proof of registration and critical skills. SACNASP is also the PB which I applied to. I received the first letter from them in July after a 2 month wait and I'm still waiting for the certificate.


----------



## Afya (Dec 21, 2016)

Just thought I'd update this for anyone going through the same as me who finds this thread. I applied for SACNASP, but did not request a Critical Skills letter (3 month wait), and did not wait for the application to be processed (6 month wait) before I applied for my visa. So I had no formal letter from SACNASP at all. I just applied with my SAQA certificate and my proof of payment to SACNASP for registration. I thought the embassy would get back to me if they wanted more proof from SACNASP, but I had my application approved without any hassle and received my shiny new work permit this week. 

Thank you Oyibopeppeh for the help!


----------

